# repaint() umgehen



## Donut (10. Mai 2004)

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, in dem zahlreiche Linien und Rechtecke, z.t. transparent gezeichnet sind.
Zusätzlich soll jetzt noch Text in das Applet integriert werden, so zum Beispiel ein Uhr und ein scrollbares, grafisches Textfeld (also kein wirkliches).

Wenn ich diese jetzt aktualisieren will, will ich aber nicht alles andere neu zeichnen, da es sonst flimmert.

kann man irgendwie die Uhr für sich aktualisieren, oder zumindest einen Bereich festlegen, der neu gezeichnet werden soll?


(Was hat es mit diesem RenderingHints auf sich?)


----------



## Beni (10. Mai 2004)

RTFM: Component#repaint(  int x, int y, int width, int height )

mfg Beni


----------



## Donut (14. Mai 2004)

hmm schon nich schlecht ..

aber jetzt sieht es für mich sp aus als ob er:
1. den angegebenen Bereich mit der Hintergrundfarbe füllt und 
2. alles neuzeichnet

letzeres stört immernoch


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mai 2004)

dann überschreib die paint methode und mal die ganzen grafik sachen in nen buffer und den zeichnest du dann auf den frame/das applet

dann hast du das geflimmere weg, trotzdem dem repaint


----------



## Donut (15. Mai 2004)

mh .. damit hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet ...
wie sieht das denn so im Grundgerüst aus?


----------

